
The 100 Best Business Books of All Time - flowseeker
http://100bestbiz.com/more-on-the-100-best/
======
known
I think <http://www.netmba.com> is a good place to start

------
noahf
I'm actually attempting to read all 100 in a year. I've read 13 in just under
a month.

So far I've enjoyed everything. It's not that bad if you get rid of TV.

I would say that the summaries/reviews in the book are just that, short/quick
summaries or brief reviews. I'm sure with some of the books it would suffice
to just read the review in "100 best," but I've really enjoyed a good handful
of them so far.

The actual book is a great supplement to reading them.

So far I've only hit one that bored me to death (Innovator's Dilemma)

For example - Chasing The Light - Amazing Book. A Whack on the Side of the
Head - Loved it. Purple Cow - Classic.

<http://noahfleming.com/blog/100-business-books>

------
jakarta
Seems kind of light on the financial / accounting / capital allocation side of
things.

Graham and Rockefeller's biographies do expose readers to these topics, but
adding books like How to Read a Financial Report and the Accounting Game would
be helpful to any entrepreneur.

~~~
toddsattersten
Financial Intelligence is the best book we found for teaching managers (or
anyone really) accounting without all the crazy talk of credits and debits.
But I am going to definitely check out both of the titles you mention.

------
faramarz
This isn't on the list, but I highly recommend reading 'The Leader Who Had No
Title' by Robin Sharma. It's a leadership book that will keep you grounded
while in pursuit of success/wealth.

Worth the read!

------
ivankirigin
Art of War? Anyone who posts an "of all time" list should be required to pick
something at least a millenium old.

~~~
toddsattersten
In The 100 Best, we recommend another 200 or so other books through sidebars
and additional recommendations at the end of the summaries. Art of War appears
on page 199 with The Price, The Origin of Species, and The Wealth of Nations.
We kept the primary list to books that had been written in the last 100 years.

------
xs
ok first of all 100 is a LOT. that will take you 4 years if you really work
hard at reading all of those.

second, why isn't 4 steps to the epiphany on there?

~~~
lena
That's why they made the book with summaries, so you can read the summaries
and decide which books you want to read in full.

------
CoachRufus87
Where's Rework?

~~~
toddsattersten
The book came out in 2009 and was written in 2007. Most books were at least
five years ago. Our only exception was Made to Stick by Chip Heath and Dan
Heath.

